# Loran C to GPS conversion ....



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I've seen this discussed here before but couldn't come up with anything by doing a search.

I have a couple of Loran C numbers that I would like to convert to GPS and was wondering if anyone had a link that provided *easy* conversion. After Googling I came up with some links but none of them worked for me or were easy.

I have read that the conversions can be notoriously inaccurate with maybe 1/4 mile variance being the norm so am I wasting my time with this?

Any input from your past experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I haven't found any freeware but there is a program called "Andren" (I think) that works quite well. My neighbor has it and says he's converted all of his TD's to Lat/Lon. Still requires some searching to pinpoint with the gps but it gets you in the ballpark and sometimes pretty darn close.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

check the user guide to your gps, some will convert them for you

http://static.garmin.com/pumac/LoranTDPositionHandbook_Manual.pdf


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out www.andren.com , Carl Andren's software, along with calibration numbers within the area you will be searching are needed. It does take much time and gas, to do searching, even with getting to the general area. My experience was about 30-40% of the spots in the "hangs" books were either dragged off by shrimpers, broken up or gone. I have Andren's software, it comes with charts for your area and conversion programs to convert different types of gps files back and forth. It also lets you plot all of your waypoints overlaid onto charts and print them out. If you need support, Carl is the person who picks up the phone on the other end and helps you, seems to be a real nice guy.-Mike


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check it out.

Patrick ... this boat has entry level Garmin that came with it so I am not sure it will be capable of converting for me. I plan to up grade the GPS soon so maybe the new unit will.

Not really enough numbers to go overboard with this though.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Good luck*



Lucky Luchie said:


> Check out www.andren.com , Carl Andren's software, along with calibration numbers within the area you will be searching are needed. It does take much time and gas, to do searching, even with getting to the general area. My experience was about 30-40% of the spots in the "hangs" books were either dragged off by shrimpers, broken up or gone. I have Andren's software, it comes with charts for your area and conversion programs to convert different types of gps files back and forth. It also lets you plot all of your waypoints overlaid onto charts and print them out. If you need support, Carl is the person who picks up the phone on the other end and helps you, seems to be a real nice guy.-Mike


No doubt this is the best conv. program out there. The free ones and GPS that convert are not as close. Still, Andren must be tweeked with conv. 
readings (Loran to GPS) that you know for certain are correct as even this program without correction can be off a mile or more in some areas.
I worked this hard for years but most Loran readings are so dated now
only a small % will turn out.

Here is an example: M.L Shrimp bt wk.
11103.2 & 24935.7

28 04 262 & 095 24 992

Good luck!
Rik


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Rsnap said:


> No doubt this is the best conv. program out there. The free ones and GPS that convert are not as close. Still, Andren must be tweeked with conv.
> readings (Loran to GPS) that you know for certain are correct as even this program without correction can be off a mile or more in some areas.
> I worked this hard for years but most Loran readings are so dated now
> only a small % will turn out.
> ...


Thanks Rik ..... I also have these spots on a chart and was wondering just how close a person could expect to get by taking measurements and applying GPS numbers?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmm.... if one of you friends ( or a volunteer here ) has a high quality Garmin, with conversion capability, why not ask him to convert ten or so points for you. You can then just punch those resultant numbers into your own GPS. Rich


----------



## rudy justin (Jan 23, 2008)

P-Sea Windplot program will do it as long as your loran # is accurate.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Another option from the Andren website:

*Conversion service

*Conversion service is available if you don't want to buy the program, but just want to get some Loran points converted. The charge depends on the work needed. If you do the data entry, it is much cheaper. If your data is in electronic form and can be copied and pasted, then you get a flat rate of $30. If you send us a hand written list that has to be typed in by us, of if you send a hard copy that might be scanned in and processed by OCR then the rate depends on the number of waypoints. Call or write for a quote. Indicate what form your data might be in.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the ideas guys.

I like the suggestion of having a friends do it on his GPS. I have a couple of friends here that might do it but they'd charge me a free breakfast .... :tongue:

There aren't enough spots (maybe three) to cause me to want to spend a bunch of money doing it and they aren't top secret spots or anything. They can be found on the old Hot Spots Loran map and the new Hook and Line GPS maps. The old Loran map shows their numbers but the new GPS map doesn't for some odd reason.

One of them is a wreck just NE of the Ant Hill rigs a couple of miles that is just filthy with snapper. We fished it on a head boat recently upon returning from Perdido.

Another is a wreck just out of Packery in just over 12 fathoms that is listed as *13 Fathom Wreck B. *I am figuring that this wreck is just outside of state waters by less than a mile.

That's close enough isn't it?  

By the way ..... the wreck numbers are *11085.6 W 23890.9 X* in case you're out that way.


----------

